# Kidney disease/failure in a 1 yr old cat...



## danniwhit (Jun 28, 2010)

My cat Joey is a 1 yr old neutered male. He turns one actually in about a week. This post will get a little long, sorry for that.
We noticed him throwing up on Wednesday morning. He still ate and played normally, but was throwing up after each time he ate. Thursday morning he began refusing food but in the early afternoon he ate a small amount of dry food, but threw it back up within an hour. Thursday evening we syringe fed chicken baby food which he lapped up and ate on his own after a couple syringes. He kept that down. On Friday morning he refused all food, and we forced 2 syringes. He kept it down. Friday early afternoon he threw up after being fed 2 more syringes and became vary lethargic, would not do anything but lay down. Was still urinating in the box but didn't move much, and threw up what looked like stomach bile. No blood on urine or vomit.
We took him to the vet on Friday afternoon. After blood tests were done, we found out he had very high levels of creatinine, BUN, potassium and something else, all having to do with his kidneys. It was around630pm and the vet closed at 7, and he recommended 24 hour IV fluids at an emergency vet clinic that is open 24 hours. We took Joey immediatly. He was hooked up from around 8pm until 7pm tonight when they did the new blood tests.
I called every 3 hours since last night and he had not been eating. This morning at 11am we went to visit him and brought some wet food, which he licked a couple minutes and then refused to eat. I was concerned with him not eating but the vet was not super concerned. When we went at 730 for blood test results we brought a packet of food we purchased today...and he ate. He lapped at the juices and we asked the vet if they had any wet food that was mostly gravyish...they brought in a dish of tuna in mostly tuna water...and he ate the entire dish, so they brought in a little more and he lapped a lot of the juices and ate some chunks of tuna.
Unfortunately the creatinine level went from 7.8 last night, to 7.6 today...so not down much at all. The normals for this level should be at 0-3ish so his levels are very high. 
At this point, unless it drops drastically by tomorrow evening, it seems like he will have some sort of kidney failure, which we will have to decide where to go from there. The vet thinks that with a special diet and subcutaneous fluids, Joey can live months-years depending on how he reacts to these treatments.
I have been crying for the past day. I cant believe my cat is having so many problems. I got Joey at 6 weeks old and we bonded instantly...he is my soulmate kitty. He follows me, everywhere even into the bathroom. He sleeps with me at night, if I sit down he wants on my lap. He is an amazing cat, loves to purr and be held and loves fleecey blankets. So this is very hard on me and I am trying to stay positive. I thought alll day that when I got to the vet tonight he would be better. After doing a lot of research I am feeling a little better about him having more time in the world then I originally thought, although I am still incredibly sad. I don't want to ever think about losing him but a few more months to years is way better then nothing.
The vet thinks that it is good that he is not lethargic anymore, his behavior has changed completely from yesterday until today so that is supposedly a good sign. I have been researching so much on kidney failure but am posting in hopes that anyone can share their experiences with their own cats with kidney failures. It definitely concerns me that he is so young and has these issues. I was also wondering if anyone has any experiences with administering subcutaneous fluids to their cats at home. 
thanks for any info!!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. We went through a similar situation last year with our 6 y/o kitty, but ended up putting her to sleep due to kidney failure. It was just an awful experience, and awful to see her literally dying in front of us. She had gotten in to a flower arrangement that was toxic, unfortunately, and we learned a big lesson about live plants in the house. Toxic poisoning show the types of symptoms you mention; considering his age, is it possible he ate something?

I hope he makes it through. Big ((hugs)), and I'll be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Tanya's Feline CRF Information Centre - how bad is it
Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Renal Failure

Check out this site, I've seen it recommended by SOOO many catforum patrons over the past year or so. Don't give up hope yet.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/121189-gulp-crf-subq-fluids-shasta.html
also here's someone who's experianced sub q fluids at home. I think there is also a yahoo support group for people with CRF cats... I hope you get the information you're looking for and that Joey feels better soon.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

You can do it! I have a seven-year old CRF cat and he's made it a year. When he fell ill I cried for a week and I was scared I wouldn't be able to give him the sub-q fluids but it's not too hard. You can do it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm very sorry for what your cat and you are going through. As such a young age and because of the rapid onset of symptoms, I would assume that Joey is in acute renal failure (ARF) rather than chronic renal failure (CRF). ARF is often caused by poisoning, and if treated quickly can sometimes be cured completely. Although I've never had a young cat with ARF (I've had lots of experience with CRF in older cats), from what I've read, the best chance of recovery is to hospitalize the cat on IV fluids for as long as 5-7 days, after which subQ treatments can continue at home. Don't let the vets rush him out of the hospital. IV fluids are far more effective at flushing toxins out of the system than are subQ's, so he should stay on the hospital IV for several more days at least.

Before you bring Joey home, it's important that you do everything possible to identify the source of the probable poisoning. His kidneys won't likely survive another toxic assault. Household chemicals, some medicines, toxic house plants, antifreeze, and a host of other things can potentially cause poisoning, so make sure Joey has no access to anything like that.

It is possible that Joey won't recover from ARF and that it will convert to CRF, instead. If that turns out to be the case, his long-term prognosis will depend on how much recovery his hospital treatment provides and on how his renal problems are managed going forward. Hopefully the hospital IV treatments will stabilize Joey and restore a significant degree of his renal function. If he does convert to CRF, you can learn to administer subQ fluids at home with a bit of practice. It's not at all difficult once you get the hang of it, though it can be nerve-wracking at first. Don't worry; we can guide you through it until you're comfortable with the procedure. There are also several very good tutorials online.

It is, indeed, a very good sign that Joey seems to be feeling and eating better. I will send healing vibes his way for continuing recovery.

Please keep us updated on his progress.

Laurie


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You've received advice from our most knowledgeable members and I can't add to what they have said. I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about Joey. I really hope he pulls through...not only now but over the long term. As Laurie said, keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## danniwhit (Jun 28, 2010)

Just got back from the animal hospital getting Joeys latest kidney test results...his creatinine levels are within NORMAL range!! The vet said she had to look at his printout a couple times and even asked the others around to verify it was the right one, as they did not expect his levels to fall back down to normal range. She said that typically if a cats levels do not go down in the first day, they won't drop so much in the 2nd either, so they were pretty shocked that it went from 7.6 to normal. He is still at the animal hospital, they want to wean him slowly off fluids for about 8 hours and I am picking him up in the early morning.
We still have an appt tomorrow at 6pm at our regular vet to check his
levels again after he has been off fluids for a almost a day. We are also going to discuss a special diet, and find out how often they want to check his levels so we can figure out if this is something that will need continued treatments.
I talked to the vet again tonight about the toxin/poisoning type thing, because they said if his levels are fine, continue to be fine, then it looks more like some sort of toxin got in him...so she was telling us how it is usually lilys and antifreeze that causes this. Well we have no flowers inside, and no antifreeze inside so it couldn't be that. Joey is indoor only. Also our normal vet said typically in a situation where the cat had some sort of toxin ingested, the kidneys would have been in the large range and not the normal range and in his xray his were still in normal range. So we still have no ideas what caused it, but as a precaution I am still making sure the medicine is put in a different cabinet. 
I will update again tomorrow after his vet appt where we check his levels again and hopefully get some more info. Joey definitely wants to come home, he was very mad that we left him and is getting restless in the cage there. The tech said everytime they walk by he reaches his paw out and snags her shirt and meows until she stops and gives him attention. They have all told us how much of a joy he is and what a wonderful cat he has been while there which is always great to hear. The vet asked that I call and update them once we go to our vet just so they know how he is doing. 
Thanks everyone for the vibes and all the awesome advice!!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

danniwhit said:


> Just got back from the animal hospital getting Joeys latest kidney test results...his creatinine levels are within NORMAL range!!


That's FANTASTIC NEWS! That's why it's important to keep a cat in ARF on IV fluids long enough to give the kidneys time to recover. Too many vets and too many owners cut the fluid therapy short, which compromises the cat's ability to recover fully.



> We still have an appt tomorrow at 6pm at our regular vet to check his
> levels again after he has been off fluids for a almost a day.


Let us know how that appt goes, please. I assume that if his kidney levels rise again, you will have him put back on IV fluids to give the kidneys more time to recover, if necessary.



> We are also going to discuss a special diet, and find out how often they want to check his levels so we can figure out if this is something that will need continued treatments.


If your cat will eat it (which many cats won't), a renal diet may be advisable for a short while until his kidneys recover fully. I would NOT, however, recommend maintaining him on a renal diet for a prolonged period, as the reduced protein can seriously compromise his overall health, particularly in such a young cat.



> she was telling us how it is usually lilys and antifreeze that causes this. Well we have no flowers inside, and no antifreeze inside so it couldn't be that.


Just about every household is full of toxic materials that can trash a cat's kidneys: toxic plants (not just lilies, and not just flowering plants), cleaning chemicals, certain human foods (raisins, grapes, onions, garlic, avocado, etc.), medications, dietary supplements, and more. Even some cat toys may contain toxic materials.



> Joey definitely wants to come home


I'm sure he does, poor baby. 

I hope everything still looks good at the appt this evening.

Laurie


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's wonderful news! I hope you continue to receive positive reports on his health. Get well soon, Joey.


----------



## jacc1234 (Mar 20, 2010)

Glad to hear he is better. Just be sure to keep a good eye on him. My cat had CRF and his levels went back to normal levels as well to the surprise of everyone. Sadly after a bit over 6 months his levels spikes when we were out of town and he passed. 

Its a very difficult illness and I hope you the best. It will take dedication and diligence to keep him healthy but it is possible.


----------

